# Hydroton and Air stone maintenance



## grodude (Mar 4, 2015)

Two questions, this is to avoid creating two threads.


First, I know there are many methods to washing hydroton, but I was hoping I could get a few things clarified so that I could figure out a method that works for me. 

1) Is boiling hydroton a good way to clean it (I would strain them after)?
2) Do I have to ph the water on the final soaking?
3) Are the broken rocks usable if cleaned thoroughly, or are they better thrown away?
4) Anything else I should know?

My setup is not that big so I am not necessarily interested in efficient ways to clean large amounts, just cleaning tips in general. 

Second, my air stones.

1) Do I need to do anything to them after each grow?
2) If I am not going to be using them for a while, where do I keep them?
3) If they do get dirty how do I clean them?
4) Is it true if they dry they die?
5) Anything else?

Thank you all so much!


----------



## sopappy (Mar 4, 2015)

I told my grow store guy I wanted to use hydroton because I was tired of trying to get rid of the used soil and he suggested I buy a slingshot to get rid of the hydroton.
But I think he just wants to sell more hydroton. 
I'll be watching this, good questions.


----------



## samarta (Mar 5, 2015)

I always use new hydrotons for each grow.  I only grow a couple at a time and it's not worth the trouble.  For my stones, I hose down real good at the harvest with straight H02, let soak, rinse, dry, and store.  I repeat this right before I soak for the next grow. I also never reuse hoses.  There are just to many variables that can arise during a grow without second guessing if it was something I did not get clean enough.  Always soak, rinse, and check PH with everything.


----------



## sopappy (Mar 5, 2015)

samarta said:


> I always use new hydrotons for each grow.  I only grow a couple at a time and it's not worth the trouble.  For my stones, I hose down real good at the harvest with straight H02, let soak, rinse, dry, and store.  I repeat this right before I soak for the next grow. I also never reuse hoses.  There are just to many variables that can arise during a grow without second guessing if it was something I did not get clean enough.  Always soak, rinse, and check PH with everything.



I wish I'd read that before trying that coco from the hardware store.
I'm just starting a hydro effort... the hoses, I never would have thought of that one. (soak, rinse, ph also written on a wall in the room


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 5, 2015)

I had a big thing typed, and the website failed this morning.. *sigh* 

I have a master 5 gal bucket with water only in it. I rinse my hydroton in here, and even just let it set in there, until I'm ready to strain it and use it. Hydroton is  more used for something for your roots to grow to.. a medium. It's not where most your roots hang out. At first, it's used to "wick up" solution, but very quickly your roots grow into the containers, and your hydroton is just holding the mass. 

I live northern, so maybe my temps and other variables factor into this. Just giving my experience. I said way more than this, this morning, but the website ate it just as I posted and it all went away. 

I'm doing DWC in my 18 gal totes right now, so feel free to stop in to "The Dr's Office" and check what's going on in water over here.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 5, 2015)

I reuse and reuse my hydrotron.  I just swish it around in a mild bleach solution, strain and rinse several times.

I have never found a good way to clean air stones and find myself replacing them regularly.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 5, 2015)

Yeah, air stones. I just put in a bucket of water, and use my mouth to blow on a small air hose, while I rub the outside of the stone with my hands. I haven't had to replace too many yet. I use the cylindrical stones mostly, and also the disks. I use 2-3 per 18 gal totes. :aok: 

I pay $6.00 in my shop for these: 
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/EcoPlus-728405-Round-Stone-Large/dp/B002JLA83C/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1425571450&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=ecoplus+cylindrical+air+stone[/ame]

And I pay $8.00 in my shop for these: 
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/EcoPlus-728416-Stone-Disc-4-Inch/dp/B00AAFF5H8/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1425571498&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=ecoplus+cylindrical+air+stone[/ame]

I honestly think I like the cylindrical kind better. The disks bubbles are more "micro" than the cylinder. The bubbles are a bit larger and seem to pop better.


----------



## orangesunshine (Mar 5, 2015)

another magical use for 35%  h2o2...concentrated hydrogen peroxide eats organic matter


----------



## sopappy (Mar 5, 2015)

orangesunshine said:


> another magical use for 35%  h2o2...concentrated hydrogen peroxide eats organic matter



oooooooo, another little gem
where do you get that? a pharmacy?

:goodposting:


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 5, 2015)

This is the one I use 

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00QSITE1O/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## sopappy (Mar 5, 2015)

It's not on amazon.ca naturally, sorta like searching netflix in Canada.
But I'll find it, thanks!


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 5, 2015)

Here's a couple of links after a quick search:

This will have many answers.. so scroll through it - http://www.earthclinic.com/remedies/hydrogen-peroxide-where-to-buy.html

Here's one answer - http://www.healthnorm.com/products/h2o2/


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 5, 2015)

*disclaimer* I've never used, nor heard of any of those places, and do not live in CA. :aok:


----------



## sopappy (Mar 5, 2015)

Good Grief.... but on the bright side, I might get seduced by that biatch on Homeland


----------



## my my (Mar 10, 2015)

the hemp goddess said:


> i reuse and reuse my hydrotron.  I just swish it around in a mild bleach solution, strain and rinse several times.
> 
> I have never found a good way to clean air stones and find myself replacing them regularly.





bingo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zem (Mar 10, 2015)

35% h2o2 just what i do. you dont need to be anal cleaning them, you will not get root disease in hydroton, believe me, i tried, the disease just wouldnt come. 
scrub the airstones and flusf. if theyre still clogged, chaNGE THEM, always flush thoroughly before storage. if you have distilled water, you could soak for a while before drying, jmo


----------

